# Next trade will be Chandler/Felton for Jordan.



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Dallas insist that the Clippers also take reserve point guard Raymond Felton.

Felton's contract is kind of like Spencer Hawes "over-weight".

Jordan will sign with Mavs. If Clippers don't have replacement for Jordan, then they have to take the poison.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what the fuck are you going on about now?


----------

